# best way to put heavy generator in bed of truck?



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

2coolers, I've been searching for a way to pick up a 250lb generator and put it into my truck bed on a regular basis that doesn't involve a trip to the ER. I've noticed bolt down cranes in the bed as well as some slick hitch mounted cranes (non permanent). I've also seen some small winch driven lift gates. has anybody used these? I'm looking to spend my money once with no regrets. might be loading/unloading daily.

appreciate the help


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a hitch mounted game lift made to load deer and hogs. It works great loading my big generator by myself. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ramps may be a cheap alternative. I have successfully used ramps to push or pull heavy loads into a pickup.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

this..

 Receiver Hitch Crane


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

For daily use as you mentioned I would be strongly in favor of a lift tailgate.


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Sportsman-EHO...&ie=UTF8&qid=1462896886&sr=1-1&keywords=hoist


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Find some strong youngster and tell all of them to check out your generator. Once they all are gathered around bet your wife fifty dollars that there is no way they could ever get that generator into the back of your truck. Once its loaded pay your wife the fifty and tell the youngster I guess you were wrong. They did all the work and all you did was swap 50 from you to your wife. Cowboy logic 101


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I use my engine hoist. Just lift it up and drive under it. I usually leave the generator in the back of the truck so I don't have to unload it until I'm back home.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you are loading and unloading everyday, I'd look into something like this:






$400 or so.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I built a heavy duty talbe it would fit on. I put casters on it .it's the exact height of my tailgate. Roll it to the truck and slide it in.
Also has formica on top.
I originally built it to move a small safe from one counter top yo another. It just happened to be the right height.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## anithadixon (Oct 1, 2019)

I think Ramps can be a cheap alternative to place your generator. I usually use them to take my WEN Generator whenever I need to carry it outside.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

anithadixon said:


> I think Ramps can be a cheap alternative to place your generator. I usually use them to take my WEN Generator whenever I need to carry it outside.


This thread is over 3 years hold, I am sure he has it figured out by now.


----------

